

Why America Needs Immigrants  - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703730804576313490871429216.html#articleTabs%3Darticle

======
sosuke
It makes sense to me. We want to attract the 'good' immigrants while keeping
out the 'bad' ones. I don't think that the two campaigns are really linked
though.

